# L130 trans.



## bob43 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey everybody, Question is on L130 trans. are they serviceable or not? I'm getting conflicting answers to my question. I've looked at mine and if it's serviceable i cant figure out how :truth:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know about that model but what do you want to do to it? Just maintance or is there something needing repair? Have you called a dealer? Do you have a service manual? 

Lots of questions that will help us find your answers.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## bob43 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you sir for the welcome. I'm trying to change the oil. Some people tell me to drain and refill with 10w30:truth:


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Look on the 2nd page of this thread-
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=5673


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*It's a military thing...*



> _Originally posted by Bill Kapaun _
> *Look on the 2nd page of this thread-
> http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=5673 *


Missing a 1...

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=51673


----------

